# Amanero USB audio I2S interface (UAC2 compatible)



## ogogon (Aug 31, 2019)

Colleagues, if anyone knows, please tell me!

There is a company Amanero. Either Italy, or Romania, I did not quite understand.
They made a USB interface that ends with an I2S bus. Further, as I understand it, any sane audio DAC can be connected to it.

On their site there are some vague hints that this thing will work with any nix kernel that can understand the UAC2 USB audio controller.

Here is the Amanero website - https://amanero.com
In China, of course, they already made a clone - https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/32918622710.html

*Tell me, please, does FreeBSD understand UAC2 compatible devices? Does anyone use Amanero itself?*

Thank you in advance for your reply,
Ogogon.


----------

